# Chukars.....Yes!



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

We got out of the truck today with a heat wave upon us. (-5) Well Track did his job today we got into a lot of birds. I had some of the hardest shots I have ever had. Angles,trees, cliffs, over my head, shooting straight down, you name it, I was shooting. Crazy day.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Well done. Nice looking dog. Looks just like mine. Everyone asks why my Chocolate Lab has a docked tail.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice northslope. 
Let me know when you want to do it again. I have a few spots and no dog. May even be able to get access to a chunk of privite land near idaho


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Give me a call, I would love to go out.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice work! I went on my first chukar last weekend. We hiked and hiked and never saw any.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Robert right now I have the flu. Been off for a few days
Next week I have to work but I have the rest of the month off. When does it end


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Scott we have til the middle of February.....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

do those birds hold for the dog?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Sometimes


----------

